# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software)  شروحات تعريب zte v9 tablet بالصور

## salihmob

تعريب كامل قوائم وكتابه من غير مشاكل  
مجرب من طرفي   
اولا : تاكد من شحن البطاريه جيدا   
قم بتحميل الملف 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الملف به الفلاشه واللودر والتعريف (جميع الملفات اللازمه)  
يجب تعريف الجهاز    
قم بادخال الجهاز الي وضع FTM 
طريقة ادخال الجهاز الي وضع FTM
قم بنزع البطارية وارجاعها والضغط على زر خفظ الصوت والبور ثم ترك زرالبور ستظهر عبارة FTM 
بكدا نحن جاهزين  
 من مجموعة الملفات افتح البرنامج  Sales_MultiDL_MSM7227_patched      
نقوم باختيار الكوم كما موضح      *بعد اختيار ال COM*  * نقوم بالضغط علي DOWNLOAD  وبعدها اختيار مسار ملف الفلاشه*   **   * بعد الاختيار قم بالضغط علي START ALL*  * البرنامج يقوم بعمل باكاب NV*   **   * جاري تنزيل الفلاشه DOWNLOAD* **   * جاري عمليه الرستور لل NV*  **   * نهاية التفليش*  **   
تمتع باحلي تعريب  
كل الشكر لصاحب الفلاشة المستخدمة في التعريب

----------


## mohamed73

حفضك الله من كل سوء حبيبي
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohanad83998

بارك الله فيك..

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلمــــــــــــــ ياغالي

----------


## adelbb5

مشكوووور اخي

----------


## MOHAED23

الله يجزيك بخير خويا

----------


## salman abed

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salman abed

مشكورر

----------


## masoudkosa

okkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## bob48

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور

----------


## el_nahy

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## bouchaibmakhfi

*شكراً لك*

----------


## حسين الدسوقى

شكرررررررررااااااااااااااا اخى

----------


## مسترمحمد

[QUOTE=bob48;102413]مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور[/QUOتسلمــــــــــــــ ياغاليTE]

----------


## farid 198811

merci bcp

----------


## benoupro

Excellente mon frère de travail: P

----------


## maro_man

مشكوووور اخي

----------


## yazide78

مشكور 
اولا : تاكد من شحن البطاريه جيدا   
قم بتحميل الملف 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الملف به الفلاشه واللودر والتعريف (جميع الملفات اللازمه)  
يجب تعريف الجهاز    
قم بادخال الجهاز الي وضع FTM 
طريقة ادخال الجهاز الي وضع FTM
قم بنزع البطارية وارجاعها والضغط على زر خفظ الصوت والبور ثم ترك زرالبور ستظهر عبارة FTM 
بكدا نحن جاهزين  
 من مجموعة الملفات افتح البرنامج  Sales_MultiDL_MSM7227_patched      
نقوم باختيار الكوم كما موضح      *بعد اختيار ال COM*  * نقوم بالضغط علي DOWNLOAD  وبعدها اختيار مسار ملف الفلاشه*   **   * بعد الاختيار قم بالضغط علي START ALL*  * البرنامج يقوم بعمل باكاب NV*   **   * جاري تنزيل الفلاشه DOWNLOAD* **   * جاري عمليه الرستور لل NV*  **   * نهاية التفليش*  **   
تمتع باحلي تعريب  
كل الشكر لصاحب الفلاشة المستخدمة في التعريب مشكور    [/QUOTE]

----------

